# I Love all our native animals



## Bretrick (Jan 15, 2022)

When watching animal documentaries I always look away at feeding time.
I really, really dislike watching animals eat in the wild.
Too much moist offal and blood for my liking.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 15, 2022)

Hubby and I were in Kenya in 2000 on a guided safari holiday. We visited Sweetwater, the Ark and Masai Mara and had plenty of opportunities to see wildlife from a 4 wheel drive. At Masai Mara we were taken out late one afternoon to a large watering hole where the herds were gathering for an evening drink.

We observed a lion pride creeping up on them and it was fascinating to watch. They lined up crouching in single file, and every so often the last lion would move up to the head of the line. The animals at the water knew they were there but would not run until they knew which way the lions would attack in case they ran into them by mistake.

The suspense was agonising. Some people wanted to stay and watch the kill. I was very relieved that we returned to the hotel and missed it. It didn't worry me to see them feeding on a dead animal but I preferred not to see how it got to be dead.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 15, 2022)

Getting out into the countryside and watching wildlife is very therapeutic. Even the everyday creatures are fascinating to watch. I just cannot understand why so many people enjoy killing them.


----------



## win231 (Jan 16, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When watching animal documentaries I always look away at feeding time.
> I really, really dislike watching animals eat in the wild.
> Too much moist offal and blood for my liking.


HAHA.  I doubt most of _*us*_ would eat meat if others didn't do the dirty work for us, then disguise it so it bears no resemblance to a living animal.
Animals can't skin, drain, gut, marinade or grill.
I had the same issue when I fed my pet snake.


----------

